# Any experts on wireless cameras here



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The misses is wanting a video monitor for the new kid on the way, but I figured it might be better so just get a wireless 802.11 camera that we could flip on from the laptop or even the DirecTV or PS3. 

Anyone have experience with these? Can the video be fed directly to the DTV receiver or would I need a media server (tversity and the like) running. 

Thoughts and recommendations appreciated


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The IP cameras typically have software that lets you view them on the browser of any PC or smartphone. I've got some installed on a fire tower at a friends property that he views from his desktop or iphone / iPad remotely (portforwarding through the router).

While this one is fairly expensive - remote pan/zoom / tilt and mounted in an exterior heated enclosure, there are IP cameras for internal use from Linksys / dLink / or others in the $100+/- range. I've got one in the basement to check my sump pump while I'm out of town!

X-10 has some non-ip kits that you can end up on an analog tv or computer.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have tried many different brands of IP cameras both wired and wireless. The brand that wins (IMHO) is any camera in the Panasonic line. The firmware in the cameras are very stable and can be viewed on just about any laptop or mobile device directly without any external website (some cameras require login to their company web site to view their cameras remotely). The Panasonic cameras can also be configured in just about any way possible.

IP wireless cameras are not cheap but worth the money. I have 6 of them in my house. The more expensive ones buffer several hours of video.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input, when you say not cheap are you talking about the $200 range or the $400 range for a good one? 

Something like these? Panasonic BL-C140A or BB-HCM511A


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

trdrjeff said:


> Thanks for the input, when you say not cheap are you talking about the $200 range or the $400 range for a good one?
> 
> Something like these? Panasonic BL-C140A or BB-HCM511A


Yes but for the best "value", the BL-C230A is a good buy on Amazon. It's wireless and has a microphone.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-BL-...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1288192056&sr=1-12


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Good thread.

Been toying with the idea of creating a DIY home monitoring system, with ability to access cameras remotely while away, via PC or Blackberry. 

Thanks for the Panasonic recommendation.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Sixto" said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of creating a DIY home monitoring system, with ability to access cameras remotely while away, via PC or Blackberry.
> 
> Thanks for the Panasonic recommendation.


I agree, just today I was thinking of getting a couple for the house ..and here is this thread. More toys to spend my hard earned money on.


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Trendnet TV-IP422W and I love it. I have been using it for about 3 months and I paid around $200 for it. I want to add about 3 more of them. (I think the software will let you see up to 8 on one screen) I can see it from any PC over the internet and on my Droid. You can set it to detect movement, turn itself on, record and send you an email with a snapshot of what's happening.

http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-SecurView-Wireless-Surveillance-TV-IP422W/dp/B0018DJF4K


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

pup154 said:


> I have a Trendnet TV-IP422W and I love it. I have been using it for about 3 months and I paid around $200 for it. I want to add about 3 more of them. (I think the software will let you see up to 8 on one screen) I can see it from any PC over the internet and on my Droid. You can set it to detect movement, turn itself on, record and send you an email with a snapshot of what's happening.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-SecurView-Wireless-Surveillance-TV-IP422W/dp/B0018DJF4K


I agree with this. The Trendnet cameras are also a good choice and a little cheaper than the Panasonics.


----------



## aquatic (Nov 3, 2005)

I did the baby cam thing for our boys when they arrived--I wanted it easy, available on the 'net if needed, but easy/convenient was the real key. Turns out it was easier to do than I thought. V1.0 was a cheap (24.95) 6 IR LED camera, wired, mounted on the wall. Connected the A/V to an RF Modulator, fed it back through the existing CATV homerun back to the wiring closet, and out through the Distribution Amp. Since my DTV is wired directly via HDMI, my CATV wire holds the channel signal down to the TV as well. PIP lets me watch HD from the Satellite, but have a view of the crib from any TV in the house. 
Version 2.0 feeds the cameras (yep, added a couple more) to a 3 way RF Mod, so now Channels 65, 67, and 71 carry video feeds through the original CATV wiring. 

I was lucky in that I have home runs of RG6, and don't use it for anything else (like cable TV, etc. In theory you can cascade RF mods and add in as many as you want-- but I'd recommend you look at "security" set ups instead--built in H.264 and remote access as well as various screen displays (single cam, quad, etc). That unit could then be run through an RF mod and out to the TVs as well.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Is there any signal loss from wired to wireless? 
And what would wired entail? 
I've got cat 5 to all my rooms home runned back to my Airport Extreme (via a switch). \
Is there a wired version that would work? 

I'm just starting to look into this so besides you guys, I'll be reading what I can elsewhere on the internets

And as for you aquatic, it sounds like you know what you're doing, but I certianly need to reed more to understand everything you said, and I do have RG6 home runs, but DriecTV and DECA are using em right now.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wired is simply Cat 5 cable. Having the camera wired directly to the router is the best way to go speed wise. You just need to open the proper ports on the router to access the camera from the internet.

Not sure what you mean by "signal loss". Depending on your network, wireless can work pretty well but for best reliablity and speed, wired is the best.


----------

